# Federal Black Cloud Ammo



## fishhuntnfire (Oct 24, 2007)

Has anyone heard of barrel problems with that new black cloud ammo made by federal. I bought some the other day to try it out and like it for geese, it destroys the ducks though. Heard though, that a few people in OH had their barrels split because of the special wad in it sticking and I really dont want to take that chance if its becoming a legit problem. So if anyone has an opinion on it good or bad I would love to hear it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i didnt have any damage problems with it but it doesn't pattern well when i was shooting it out of my nova with a modifided choke. thats the only thing i've ahd problems with. heard the same thing from friends of mine about bad patterns.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I just not going to shoot it.
With the problems the guy are reporting, why take the chance.
Dryloks by Winchester is just as effective.
I have used 2 boxes of the new Remington Heavy Steel this year.BB
It is a good load with plenty of downrange knockdown power.
No issues with barrel blowing up or gun cycling problems.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I've shot a bunch of Black Cloud over the last month and the BB loads are really good for geese. 

Just beware that if using an aftermarket wad-stripping choke tube like a Patternmaster...Federal recommends that you not shoot BC....

I've seen barrels blown up recently from Winchester ammo as well. The bad press that BC has gotten is ridiculous.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah. most who have problems with BC shoot it through extended chokes, but like stated above they tell you not to shoot it through them so I blame the retards who don't listen because it's awesome stuff.

My cousin bought a Patternmaster and he hardly used it last season, personally I don't think they are worth the money.


----------

